

Obamacare, Failing Ahead of Schedule - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/20/opinion/sunday/douthat-obamacare-failing-ahead-of-schedule.html

======
hga
" _The disaster can presumably be fixed. As Cohn pointed out on Friday, many
of the state-level exchanges are working better than the federal one, and
somewhere there must be a tech-world David Petraeus capable of stabilizing
HealthCare.gov._ "

But a general can relieve a subordinate of command a lot easier than I expect
the people responsible for this mess. Some evidence already in
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6581567](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6581567)
where they're talking about a "tech 'surge'", i.e. more cluelessness from
people who've never read or experienced a bunch of the lessons in _The
Mythical Man Month_.

And I've read that the state exchanges depend on the federal for subsidy
calculations, and that tests of that function are showing a lot of errors.

And his claim that there is a single, let along exchange based "right-of-
center vision for health care reform" is ludicrous.

